# General > Farming & Crofting >  Ewe lambs for sale

## organic21

20 Aberfield cross ewe lambs
Dam: Llyen x NCC ewes
Strong lambs ready for ram this year.
Heptavac P done twice.

£90

Call or txt 07742752594

----------


## organic21

> 20 Aberfield cross ewe lambs
> Dam: Llyen x NCC ewes
> Strong lambs ready for ram this year.
> Heptavac P done twice.
> 
> £90
> 
> Call or txt 07742752594



Lambs now sold.

Thanks for looking.

----------

